# Need help with tag line - Opinions please!



## butterflygirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey all! I'm working with a graphic designer to come up a logo and a business card template (FINALLY yay!) But I wanted to also come up with a tag line that's  unique and not cliche. I'm so sick of all the ones I hear over and over and over.

Currently on my blog and Web site my tag is: "Life's fleeting moments and milestones, captured forever." But I think that is too long and most definitely cliche. 

I was hoping you could offer some advice about how you came up with your tag line, what to look for etc. I was thinking something like: 

"It's not your pose, it's your personality," or "Capturing personalities, not pictures," something along those lines. 

Or what about "'A split second capture, that will last a lifetime?"

I even thought about "Picturing the Real You" (this one I think is my fav so far) Or "Picturing you happy." 

I never realized how hard a tag line would be - jeesh. 

What do you think? Would  you share your own taglines with me? Thanks!


----------



## Double H (Jan 23, 2008)

Less is always more.

I'm not sure I want to part with some of my good ones... :raisedbrow:


----------



## JDS (Jan 23, 2008)

I liked the "Picture the real you" one.  My creativity is lacking in this area as well..sorry I couldn't be any 'real' help...


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 23, 2008)

Capturing Memories
You, Forever.

Two or three words seem to stick in peoples minds longer.


----------



## azruial (Jan 23, 2008)

I love the "Picturing the Real You" one!  It's short enough and different enough, it just kind of jumped out at me and stuck in my head.


----------



## nossie (Jan 23, 2008)

Red Eye not inclusive


----------



## butterflygirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Looks like I have a winner - I thought the "Picturing the real you" was a good one also -

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## butterflygirl (Jan 23, 2008)

nossie said:


> Red Eye not inclusive



HA! For sure!


----------



## Double H (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok, I'll part with a few...
1. Picture Your Personality
2. Imagine Your Image
3. A Fleeting Capture
4. Capture of Souls
5. The Aperture to your Soul
6. The Image of Personality
7. The Personality of an Image
8. Wide Open Personality


----------



## butterflygirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Double H said:


> Ok, I'll part with a few...
> 1. Picture Your Personality
> 2. Imagine Your Image
> 3. A Fleeting Capture
> ...



Those are all good as well! I'll have to talk more with my designer and see what she says - thanks!


----------



## Heck (Jan 23, 2008)

Better than a thousand words  

Lol no charge for that


----------



## butterflygirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Heck said:


> Better than a thousand words
> 
> Lol no charge for that



I  like that too


----------



## emogirl (Jan 23, 2008)

even simpler...."picturing you"


----------



## nossie (Jan 23, 2008)

P.S. I'm not a crook/peado!


----------



## butterflygirl (Jan 24, 2008)

nossie said:


> P.S. I'm not a crook/peado!



Huh? I don't get it


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 24, 2008)

Heck said:


> Better than a thousand words
> 
> Lol no charge for that



Better than ten thousand words.


----------



## Renair (Jan 24, 2008)

Well mines is "creating beautiful images"  But another I like that I never used is "1 second in time, 1 picture for a lifetime..."


----------



## butterflygirl (Jan 24, 2008)

Renair said:


> Well mines is "creating beautiful images"  But another I like that I never used is "1 second in time, 1 picture for a lifetime..."



Wow! That one is good too - how do people come up with these things!


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 24, 2008)

The Butterfly  Effect-
The Once and Forever You!

Enjoy,

mike


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 24, 2008)

There's words I personally just don't like: picture, shot, and memory are some of them.  Otherwise, list out words that generate emotion and start playing with them.  Usually three or four of our staff start chatting about it and something always comes up.

Our studio byline is, "Creating a Legacy for your Family".


----------



## butterflygirl (Jan 28, 2008)

Mike_E said:


> The Butterfly  Effect-
> The Once and Forever You!
> 
> Enjoy,
> ...



Love it! 



MichaelT said:


> There's words I personally just don't like: picture, shot, and memory are some of them.  Otherwise, list out words that generate emotion and start playing with them.  Usually three or four of our staff start chatting about it and something always comes up.
> 
> Our studio byline is, "Creating a Legacy for your Family".



I agree with  you - I just want to shy away from cliche words. They drive me up the wall - plus it sounds like every other photography studio


----------



## KOrmechea (Jan 29, 2008)

I'd say with a little editing, the line on your site c/would be great:

_Fleeting moments captured forever.

Fleeting moments captured for a lifetime.

Fleeting moments captured for eternity.

Etc...    

_Also, you wouldn't have to change the site much.  

Good luck.


----------



## butterflygirl (Jan 29, 2008)

KOrmechea said:


> I'd say with a little editing, the line on your site c/would be great:
> 
> _Fleeting moments captured forever.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Too true!

It's so hard to look at things objectively when you get something in your mind you know? 

I appreciate all the input! WOW!


----------

